# If you could have only one yak?



## Tagamt

if you guys and girls could only have one kayak good inshore and in the gulf what would you recommend?


----------



## Chris V

I'm "old school" I guess

Give me any Ocean Kayak Prowler model and a 240CM carbon fiber paddle


----------



## rfh21

Chris V said:


> I'm "old school" I guess


Same here. Hobie's are great but I love my Pompano. That sucker was cheap and it's quick. Light too, so you can almost turn it with your hips like a whitewater kayak.


----------



## Yakavelli

Well...you didn't mention price. If it's not an issue...well...you know...Do I need to use the "H" word?

Hobie Pro Angler is hands-down the one yak you'll never need/want to upgrade. Freshwater, inshore, offshore. It's only problems present themselves on dry land and in very shallow water.


----------



## Tagamt

I am leaning toward the hobie PA Or the outback but I'm not sure where they lend themselves better to.


----------



## Tagamt

Price is not a huge issue but it is at the same time. This is an upgrade kayak so I have time to save.


----------



## Yakavelli

If you'd like to carry way too much stuff and have none of it be in your way...PA! If you'd like to stand up, walk to the stern and go pee-pee...PA!


----------



## keperry1182

I started with the cheap, although well built, kayaks. Then I upgraded to the hobie outback and it was awesome, really I have no complaints about the outback. Now with that said I just got a hobie pro angler 14 and it is in a different class, it shouldn't even be called a Kayak, it's like a foot powered fishing boat. I would be comfortable inshore and offshore, and i do mean comfortable. Huge deck space, great seat, fast (ish) stable, like a boat stable, TONS of storage, responsive rudder, horizontal rod storage, pre-drilled holes for anchor trolley, fishfinders, scupper made for lowrance transducers, and You'll NEVER want/need to upgrade. SO in summary the PA is the way to go, cause you're gonna want one anyway.


----------



## Tagamt

Well that answers that. I was trying to see what everyone else thought about the PA. I was going that direction. But didn't know of any issues ,if any, people were having. Thanks guys. Now time to start saving big


----------



## aquatic argobull

keperry1182 said:


> I started with the cheap, although well built, kayaks. Then I upgraded to the hobie outback and it was awesome, really I have no complaints about the outback. Now with that said I just got a hobie pro angler 14 and it is in a different class, it shouldn't even be called a Kayak, it's like a foot powered fishing boat. I would be comfortable inshore and offshore, and i do mean comfortable. Huge deck space, great seat, fast (ish) stable, like a boat stable, TONS of storage, responsive rudder, horizontal rod storage, pre-drilled holes for anchor trolley, fishfinders, scupper made for lowrance transducers, and You'll NEVER want/need to upgrade. SO in summary the PA is the way to go, cause you're gonna want one anyway.


I've seen people flip PA's when I was totally comfortable on a paddle yak. In surf and in swell. I mean, I get that it's wide, but I was under the assumption that they aren't as stable because you don't have a paddle to stick in the water and push yourself around. Your "access point/friction point" to the water is directly underneath you. Would you feel more stable on a hobie or a big paddle kayak like a heritage 14 or OK trident 15? Have you tried these? 

PS, I've never been on a hobie, so what the hell do I know...


----------



## keperry1182

I had the trident 13, I also paddle a wilderness tarpon 160 on occasion and the ONLY advantage would be in the surf. But the rest of the way out, and on flat water the pro angler or outback are much more stable IMO. Just try to walk to the front of your kayak while you're standing ( i can do that with the PA14) and that should clear up any stability questions. I have no issues with a paddle kayak a lot of them are awesome and they are easier to surf with, but for fishing, you can't beat hands free and in the hands free department you can't beat a pro angler.


----------



## aquatic argobull

10-4


----------



## Yakavelli

aquatic argobull said:


> I've seen people flip PA's when I was totally comfortable on a paddle yak. In surf and in swell. I mean, I get that it's wide, but I was under the assumption that they aren't as stable because you don't have a paddle to stick in the water and push yourself around. Your "access point/friction point" to the water is directly underneath you. Would you feel more stable on a hobie or a big paddle kayak like a heritage 14 or OK trident 15? Have you tried these?
> 
> PS, I've never been on a hobie, so what the hell do I know...


Wow...lol

I've done some serious trying-to-flip maneuvers on my PA, without success. If you've seen guys flip PAs, they are seriously bad at kayaking (except in surf or PA 12). Like he said, I can literally walk to the front or back of it...and I often do it after a few beers...and when I've had a few beers, I do it often 

For the record, I upgraded to the PA after 3yrs on an OK Prowler Big Game. That thing was very stable. The PA14 is in a different league altogether...seriously.


----------



## JD7.62

If I could only have one, it would be an Outback. Dont get me wrong, I really like my PA but it really is a BITCH to move around and a bit squirrely in the surf.


----------



## lowprofile

I've never seen a PA flip in open water. people fall out, yes, but not flip. I probably have the record for most flips in the surf though. a PA and anything over 3ft is no bueno. especially at night. its a good thing it has those rod holders, otherwise i'd have dozens of snapped rods. 

the PA would be the all in one yak for me though. i paddled a Malibu X factor for over a year and loved it. i miss it at times too. one of the few yaks that goes over waves and not through them. the PA, however, can power through just about anything, you can land backwards in about any surf condition. push pole it along on the flats. gig flounder all night, shoot your bow, paddle it across flats and pedal anywhere within 3 miles effortlessly and bring your entire fishing collection with you. 

off shore it excels in stability, visibility, weight capacity and speed. yes speed. your not going to get going very fast in an outback with a full bait tank, 30lbs of lead, hooks, rods, reels etc plus your self. but in a PA you can have all that and keep up with any unloaded outback. I've been fishing with outbacks and OK's since i got the PA and have never fallen behind. 

I'm also a little taller and heavier than some. mostly taller, most guys are pretty hefty on here. at 6'6" and 245 i'm a LOT more comfortable on the bigger yaks, so naturally i'll say PA every time. 

they just need to mak bigger wheels for it.


----------



## JD7.62

I have three outbacks and and a PA, there is no way a PA can keep up with an outback. Of course I tend to carry more in my PA then my outback but not THAT much more. In my outback Id bring 4-6 rods, the same size cooler I use on my PA and the same amount of tackle (I tend to carry one small box with dusters, hooks, sinkers and a spool of fluro). I also carry the same gear, pliers gaff, fish grips etc. The only thing I didnt carry on my outback is my 60" fish bag and a marker buoy. Every time I get in one of my outbacks I feel like Im in a little go kart zipping around compared to the PA. The outbacks and revos with sailing rudders also turn MUCH better then the PA. 

I had a client with a revo last week and we did a little comparison. We went stroke for stroke and the revo would gain about a half length at every stroke, he did have turbo fins. Also, the force to move the fins is greater for the PA compared to a revo or outback. Another con of the PA is that it sits very high and blows around very easily.

A guy as big as lowprofile though must have a PA!


----------



## Yakavelli

JD is right, outbacks and revos have the speed. I feel like it's comparing pick-up trucks to sports cars though. I'm a truck man. I seldom carry a bed full of stuff, but when I want to...I have the option. If I wanna go camping at Ft McRee, I have the option to take a 100qt cooler and a grill and a tent and a screen room AND all my usual fishing gear...

If I fished miles out into the gulf on a regular basis, I'd prolly go with an outback...but I don't.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Yakavelli said:


> J If I wanna go camping at Ft McRee, I have the option to take a 100qt cooler and a grill and a tent and a screen room AND all my usual fishing gear...


Hahaha! I think that's called Glamping :whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli

I don't get it..."glamping"


----------



## Yakavelli

Oh...I get it. Nah, glamping at McRee is done on huge, expensive boats with ac.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Ive seen PA14s flip end over end before, and ive flipped my outback a few times, but if i could do it all over, it would be Outback from the get go. Fast and Versatile, pull the rudder and drive and you can paddle, albeit its like making a tight right turn in an Old Mercedes Diesel, it works. Inshore is a breeze, plenty of space and handles like a dream. Offshore its fast and steady and makes life so much easier when trolling. Hands down it would be another outback.


----------



## Yakavelli

End over end? Was there an underwater explosion or sompin? You must be talkin about flips in the surf. Hell, the surf could flip a cape horn.


----------



## panhandleslim

Must have seen the end over end flips when you were going through the Zambezi rapids.


----------



## Flatspro

My outback just spent 4 hours in a pa and I'll take my outback!


----------



## ARslinger

turbo fins on my outback and my boy lowprofile has the turbos on his PA. honestly his PA keeps up just fine but the outback is faster. just doesn't blow it away by any means. Id rather have a PA that is for sure. would feel more comfortable landing monster fish. I almost flipped on the over night trip on a monster grouper on max drag with the SG when he broke me off on structure. that wouldn't happen on a PA


----------



## Night Wing

Once I demo paddled an Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro TW in very bad wind and wave conditions, I knew it was the perfect yak for me for inshore and offshore yak fishing. I bought the SPTW new in 2004 and it is still be used by me for inshore and offshore yak fishing today. It's built for small framed people since I'm 5' 9" and I weigh 160 pounds. Since it is narrow in beam (width) with low gunnels, I use a Werner Little Dipper small diameter, bent grip 220 all carbon paddle. The specifications for the SPTW are in my signature.

The SPTW is no longer made by Ocean Kayak, but there is a replacement yak that looks the same. It's the RTM Tempo which is a carbon copy of the SPTW.


----------



## Tagamt

all good info guys thanks. im actualy leaning on the outback now ill be more inshore than off maybe 70/30. i like the 1900$ price tag too. more for gear and tackle.


----------



## Yakavelli

Can't argue with that...


----------



## chunsreefchip

The PA is a sight fishing machine , I fish a lot with my Buddy in his Outback we fish the flats alot and by the time he see's the fish they are spooked. I catch twice as many fish as he does and he is a good fisherman , its just having that advantage is unreal. The only time I'm jealous is when we load the yaks other than that no comparison. The only thing I did bad was told my Wife it was a $1000 less than it really was (little white Lie)


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I recommend the Native Mariner 12.5 Propel. Stability compared to a PA. Big back deck. Reverse. It poles easily. And unlike the PA it paddles very well. It has its downsides. It takes about 18" of water to run the drive. But when you are in that situation grab the push pole! The Mariner is very simple. Which is one reason I like it.


----------



## No Stress

I had the Hobie PA and it is a beast especially after a day of fishing and you need to load it back up for the trip home.
I now use a Hobie Kona tandem. I can easily fish one person, have plenty of room, it is very light to carry, very stable, 4th the price of a PA. Did I mention it is lighter than the PA?
The only drawback, no pedals.


----------



## Stressless

JD7.62 said:


> If I could only have one, it would be an Outback. Dont get me wrong, I really like my PA but it really is a BITCH to move around and a bit squirrely in the surf.



Funny just got on this treah and was thinking Outback for all around - kinda likea 30-06 round good for everything. Not as fast os some, might not have the knockdown 'commfort' as others but a great boat.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Hobie Outback...but a OK Prowler 13 is very close


----------



## froglegs

I like to fish tandem with my son and solo so I LOVE my Jackson Big Tuna which affords me both options. The seating arrangements allow you to configure it in a bunch of different ways. 

It is 14 ft and 90 lbs so it is big and sort of cumbersome but I can handle it by myself. 

I have been in surf I should not have been in and never felt tipsy. Then I have had it in very skinny river water and it performed great. 

The "tuna tank" actually works to keep bait or fish alive without taking up deck space. I can stand and jump etc. Stability and tandem seating were my main buying criteria. 

I would recommend this boat to anyone and would buy it 10 out of 10 times if I had to purchase it again. 

Perhaps I may go the hobie route when my son can manage his own yak...but there something about paddling that I like.


----------



## givnupfreshwater

*Hobie*

Does anyone know what changes will be made to the Revo and Outback in 2014?


----------

